# Blood shot right eye in german shepherd puppy !



## Gsdtt (Dec 12, 2020)

Please help and let me know if uts bad or seirious


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It looks like it's irritated, but there's no way for any of us to know why. We can't possibly guess whether it's a pollen allergy, an infection, or a scratched cornea. I wouldn't treat it as an emergency tonight, if it were my dog as long as it's being held open and not tearing excessively.

If it's red first thing in the AM, I think I'd go in for a Saturday morning visit to the pup's regular vet though.

The only way to know if the cornea is scratched is for a vet to do a stain test (they drop flourescent drops in, turn out the light and shine a light over it to see if any scratches illuminate). Most of the time cornea scratches are easily treated with antibiotic drops from the vet.


----------



## Paco's Mum (Sep 7, 2020)

Gsdtt said:


> Please help and let me know if uts bad or seirious
> View attachment 566914


my pup had the same thing in the same eye around 4 months old (He is now 11 months) we thought he had hit himself at first, I took him to the vet ( i suggest you do the same ) She said that GSD dog do sometimes develop allergies and if its persistent we should bring him back. But in some cases GSD sometimes have red eyes and she didn't see an injury to the eye. My dog only gets his eyes red when sleepy or stressed. Observe when the redness starts. Good luck!


----------

